# New 'Platinum' Convicts



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

every week I look at the lfs fish lsit to see if there's anything I want ordered, 2 weeks ago I saw these listed, but didn't get them. Last week to get all 5 that were available for $1.25 each might as well see what they are.

So here they are still in the bag floating, they are about 3/4 of an inch from tip to tip. I've never seen anything like them before, has anyone else?



















more pics when they get bigger, right now they are in my 55 and hard to get to stay still for more shots


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damned nice, ive never seen them before either. looks like they will be gorgeous fish


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

I could be wrong but they look like baby flier cichlids (Archocentrus centrachus)


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

allright Steve, Ive been waiting on those pix. Lookin good.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/Archocent...trarchus-01.jpg

http://www.cichlidae.com/tanks/t050/t017-01.jpg

http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/Vissen...centrarchus.jpg

Here are pix of that fish, that one guy suggested, flier cichlid?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

almost looks like an african. I wonder if they will dull into more of the grey color like other cons as they grow older


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Those are defintely con's...con babies look exactly like JD babies except without the spots....hehe those are some fuckin beautiful fish though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..are you housing them with the frons?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow... those are pretty cool. I wonder how long it took to breed them to get them to look like that


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ive never ever heard of them before
they look kool hopefully they will tuen out mega shiny!¬


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice..are you housing them with the frons?


unfortunately yes at the moment...but being they are captive bred fronts the water is straight out of the tap


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lahot said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > nice..are you housing them with the frons?
> ...


 any update pics?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

They look nice! lucky you


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry to revive a dead topic but I demand to see an update, Lahot!! hehe


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is my male... hes around 4 inches and is bad ass... i have 50-60 small babys from his last spawn.. unfortunatly he killed the female...bastard


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beautiful fish...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ya hes pretty cool.. hes a dickhead though.. hes chilling in the 180 now with the larger guys..

he pretty much rules the tank.. lol.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I lost 3 of the 5, 1 I saw being ate by the frontosas, the other 2 simply disappeared.

so 2 left and they haven't grown at all, gonna move them to a different tank this weekend to see if it speeds up their growth


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

and nice fish peacock


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic peacock


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks dudes.. pretty cool fish IMO>


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

more pics!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish


----------

